# All "D"s are not created equal



## rustjunkie (Jan 17, 2017)

Type of finish, and the measurements of shells and other parts differ from the first New Departure Model D coaster brake hubs thru the "standard" 1940 and later models.
Among other things, there are differences in:
Plating on all parts
hub shell width and other measurements
Disc support sleeve measurement
Brake arm thickness

Below are some pics of an early D and a prewar 1940s D, the red paint was added and isn't orig. The point: parts are different and generally not interchangeable. Mixing of parts can cause operation and adjustment issues. I'll try to clean the images up and provide more accurate info as I have time.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

Sticky Please


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2017)

I like this!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2017)

A very worthy subject! It would be nice to know what parts go with what. This may cure a lot of hub problems! V/r Shawn


----------



## Duck (Jan 18, 2017)

Very timely- I've got several on the bench at the moment I'm trying like hell to get 1 usable hub out of with no luck. After I saw this, I did some measuring, and found some discrepancies between the internal parts measurements my eye didn't pick up. I greatly appreciate this post- Thanks.


----------



## johnboy (Jan 20, 2017)

This is very interesting and extremely helpful info.Now it makes sense to me why the brake arm on a hub I pieced together was slightly loose even with the lock nut tightened down.I tried another arm and it tightened down fine . I thought this was strange; because I thought that all Model D hubs were created equal in size and dimension of all parts . This info. from rustjunkie is going to be a great help to us all. Thank you !


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 13, 2017)

Would be neat to take this one model of ND at a time and do a number of them. Seeing if actual dates of the hubs can be matched up by the part sizes included. No doubt an extremely time consuming project. I have two model D's here. One from 47 and one the original from my 41 CT. Just pulled out a 0-1 mic and already saw the differences alone just wi5h the disks. Think I will take it into work tomorrow and really get to monkeying with it while machines are running. 

Scott, you're a genius.


----------



## Tim Kersey (Feb 16, 2017)

Is the number of brake discs the same for all types & models of ND rear hubs - 21?


----------



## buickmike (Feb 16, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing. If I have older- taller hub can disc be used from second version. I don't like seperating them. I just slide whole stack on


----------



## buickmike (Feb 23, 2017)

Howza bout an update on this topic?  I just found out I had the wider shell bilt with the shorter disc support.  I thought it was tight when turning. wheel by hand. Could that have been an issue??


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2017)

Great info!


----------



## buickmike (Feb 23, 2017)

Might have replaceable races in that 1


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 26, 2017)

Tim Kersey said:


> Is the number of brake discs the same for all types & models of ND rear hubs - 21?




Literature shows the disc stack should measure ~3/4"


----------

